# Pine beetles



## Chaz_H (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a few Pines that have beetles in them, Loblolly I think. Whats the realistic outcome here? Healthy looking trees otherwise, about 12" dbh if I recall. I cut a smaller tree with the same resin cones and otherwise healthy apperance, turned out it was nearly dead, all dried out! I'm going to cut one for hewing into beams for a shed, should I go ahead and cut the others, too? I'd like to use them if they are just going to die or spread the beetles. I have a lot of other good, bigger Pines that I don't want to lose. The smaller tree I cut was not encouraging.

So... Cut 'em? :greenchainsaw:

Thanks,
Chaz


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 19, 2012)

Those pine bugs are TOUGH. I ran a plate packer over one once while compacting some gravel, and it took about three passes to finally subdue the beast. An electrician I know says drill tapping fluid stops them dead in their tracks.


----------



## Zale (Mar 19, 2012)

If the trees are showing active signs of beetle damage, cut them down. Sorry.


----------



## Fireaxman (Mar 19, 2012)

A truly healthy tree with plenty of water can defeat pine bark beetles. How many pitch tubes do you see? Where are they (mostly near the base, middle of the tree, or just out on branches)? What do they look like (are they "Open" (a visible hole in the center) or "Closed" (no visible hole))?

Some of the "Pro" arborists might check me out on this, but what I have picked up in my battles with the bugs is:

A few, closed pitch tubes are an indication the tree is winning the battle. Keep plenty of water on it and it can "Flood" out the beetles with sap. Lots of Open pitch tubes, or no pitch tubes but dry brown "Frass" around the base of the tree and "Galleries" under the bark, indicate the tree is losing the battle. Cut it down and destroy it (fire, or lay it out in the sun on a hot day) ASAP. 

Pitch tubes near the base only, not up in the crown could be Black Terpintine Beetles. They can be treated with insecticide if the tree is valuable enough to you to warrent treatment.

Pitch tubes on just a few branches can be IPS beetles. They are not always fatal. Sometimes they just take a few, less healthy branches. Prune them off if possible.

Pitch tubes on the main trunk from about half way up and into the crown could be Southern Pine Bark Beetles. Worst kind, I think. If there are many pitch tubes and they are open, you may have to cut not only the infected trees but any within reach of the hatching beetles. I forget what that radius is, but a little internet research will get it for you. Here is one of many sites:
Pine Bark Beetles - If beetles are active on your property, what can you do?

There are always a few pine bark beetles around. Loblollies and Slash pines live with them. Long Leaf pines are pretty resistent to them. Drastic action may not be necessary if the infection is light, the trees are healthy, and they are getting plenty of water.


----------



## Fireaxman (Mar 19, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> Those pine bugs are TOUGH. I ran a plate packer over one once while compacting some gravel, and it took about three passes to finally subdue the beast. An electrician I know says drill tapping fluid stops them dead in their tracks.



Pelorus, you had to have very good eyes to see a Pine Bark Beetle from the seat of a tractor pulling a packer. They are only about the size of a grain of rice. Are you sure that was not a Sawyer beetle? Big black things with heavy mandibles.

These are Southern Pine Bark Beetles and Black Terpintine Beetles, and also a pict of their larvae and galleries under some Loblollie bark.

View attachment 229871
View attachment 229872


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 19, 2012)

Fireaxman said:


> Pelorus, you had to have very good eyes to see a Pine Bark Beetle from the seat of a tractor pulling a packer. They are only about the size of a grain of rice. Are you sure that was not a Sawyer beetle? Big black things with heavy mandibles.
> 
> These are Southern Pine Bark Beetles and Black Terpintine Beetles, and also a pict of their larvae and galleries under some Loblollie bark.
> 
> ...




Up here in Ontario our pine beetles are them critters you Southeners refer to as Sawyer beetles I guess! Their radar antenae are about twice as long as their bodies, and their jaws pack a mean pinch. They will bore a pencil diameter size hole clear through a log and you can hear 'em gnawing from a considerable distance. Am not familiar with the rice grain size midgits you folks have, but I'd suspect that both varieties have the same modus operandi. The plate packer was a walk behind model, but I'm still impressed how that darn bug withstood the walloping I gave him.


----------



## Chaz_H (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. I cut the one that was crooked and wasn't going to be good timber anyway, looked OK, and now the other one has more sun and water, my woodlot really probably needs the thinning anyway. Others had much less activity, not worried too much. Made for some fun axe testing, hopefully I can get a beam out of it, too. I also learned a lot about Pine beetles, before I asked this I didn't even know there was more than one kind! 

Chaz


----------

